# Buttlöffel selbstgemacht



## Slider17 (1. August 2012)

Ich widme mich heute mal unseren Meeresanglern die so wie ich auf den Buttlöffel schwören.
Da meiner Meinung nach diese Buttlöffel selbst zu fertigen sind, hier nun meine kleine Anleitung.

Man nehme einen original Buttlöffel, entfernt die Sprengringe. Nun nimmt man Gips (ich bevorzuge Moltofil) rührt ihn sehr cremig und füllt ihn bis zur hälfte in eine Kunststoffdose (Dose sollte proportional zum Löffel passen).
Wird der Gips nun druckfest, drückt man den Buttlöffel einseitig waagerecht in den Gips und lässt diesen aushärten.
Als nächsten Schritt cremt man die noch sichtbare gesamte Oberfläche (auch den Löffel) mit Nivea ein und giesst dann die Oberschicht aus Gips.
Nach dem Aushärten wird die Form vorsichtig zerlegt und geschliffen.
Die beiden Halbschalen zusammklemmen und von oben eine Eingussmulde herstellen.
Nun zum Giessen:

Man nehme eine kleine Blechdose und schneidet Blei (ausm Schrott) und Zinn hinein. Wichtig, das Zinn ergibt eine härtere Legierung damit der fertige Löffel nicht verbiegt.

Beides zusammen so erhitzen und in obere Einfüllmulde giessen. Vorsicht ist hier natürlich geboten!

Nach dem Abkühlen den Löffel aus der Form nehmen und mit einer feinen Feile bearbeiten, Löcher bohren und lackieren.
Sprengringe setzen und fertig ist er.
Mir ist klar das der Lack nicht so dauerhaft am Löffel bleibt, dafür hat mich die Herstellung auch fast nix (Sprengringe) gekostet!

Anbei ein Foto von meiner "ersten Herstellung" Buttlöffel 40g.
1. Rohling 2. bearbeiteter Rohling 3. Lackiert

Ich hoffe dieser Beitrag war für Euch interessant.

Petri Heil


----------



## Dorschrasta (1. August 2012)

*AW: Buttlöffel selbstgemacht*

Moin, Slider...

Da hast du dir ja ne feine Sache einfallen lassen..
Habe den Buttlöffel bereits gefischt als er fast ausschließlich in dänischen Gerätekisten zu finden war, jahrelang die absolute Geheimwaffe für alles was beide Augen auf einer Seite des Körpers hat..:q
Ich hab bis vor kurzem meine Pilker und Bleie fürs Meeresangeln noch selbst gegossen und was die Langlebigkeit des Lackes angeht, hab ich noch einen kleinen Tipp:
Wenn du die Oberfläche des Löffels aufgerauht, grundiert und mit der gewünschten Farbe lackiert hast, solltest du den Löffel mal mit Boots-Klarlack überziehen, und das bestenfalls noch einmal wiederholen.. 
Dann würde dein Buttlöffel sogar auf nem Steinriff keinen Lack verlieren..

Top Idee, weiter so.. #6

Petri Heil

thomas


----------



## Hering 58 (1. August 2012)

*AW: Buttlöffel selbstgemacht*

Sehen gut aus! #6#6


----------



## reticulatus (1. August 2012)

*AW: Buttlöffel selbstgemacht*

Super Idee!

Könnte im Süßwasser auch für Barsche und Forellen gut sein.


----------



## antonio (1. August 2012)

*AW: Buttlöffel selbstgemacht*

glaub ich nicht, die dinger werden übern grund geschrabbert.

antonio


----------



## reticulatus (1. August 2012)

*AW: Buttlöffel selbstgemacht*



antonio schrieb:


> glaub ich nicht, die dinger werden übern grund geschrabbert.
> 
> antonio


Da Barsche von Haus aus neugierig sind und aufgewirbelte Wolken des Untergrundes auf viele Fische eine Lockwirkung haben, könnte ich es mir schon vorstellen, bei Saiblingen und Forellen ebenfalls, vorallem in freier Wildbahn, gerade wenn nach dem Buttlöffel ein mit kleinen Fischen, Gummiködern oder Würmern garnierter Haken hängt.

Müßte man mal ausprobieren.


----------



## antonio (1. August 2012)

*AW: Buttlöffel selbstgemacht*

jo probieren geht über studieren, nur dann die dinger filigraner und keine 40 g bomben.
aber so richtig kann ichs mir nicht vorstellen bei barschen eventuell noch eher aber forellen?

antonio


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. August 2012)

*AW: Buttlöffel selbstgemacht*



antonio schrieb:


> glaub ich nicht, die dinger werden übern grund geschrabbert.
> 
> antonio


 

Die Dinger gibt es in Handel schon mit Gewichten ab 6-8gr,
die "schrabbern" garantiert nicht übern Grund.:m


----------



## antonio (1. August 2012)

*AW: Buttlöffel selbstgemacht*

das geringste was ich bisher gesehen hab waren 30 g.

antonio#h


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. August 2012)

*AW: Buttlöffel selbstgemacht*



antonio schrieb:


> das geringste* was ich bisher gesehen hab* waren 30 g.
> 
> antonio#h


 

Ich habe die leichten dank "Fielmann" im Keller.:m


----------



## antonio (1. August 2012)

*AW: Buttlöffel selbstgemacht*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Ich habe die leichten dank "Fielmann" im Keller.:m



link oder foto?

antonio|wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. August 2012)

*AW: Buttlöffel selbstgemacht*



antonio schrieb:


> link oder foto?
> 
> antonio|wavey:


 

Boardpartner: Der Norden angelt :m

Gab aber auch bereits einen Bericht von Thomas 9904
im Magazin.


----------



## teddy- (1. August 2012)

*AW: Buttlöffel selbstgemacht*

hallo

was würdet ihr einem anfänger in sachen buttlöffel empfehlen also wieviel gr. bei einer wassertiefe bei 10 bis 18 m bei schwacher strömung 

ich habe gehört das man so mit 30-40gr. anfangen soll stimmt das so bei ner leichten windstärke 3 komm ich schon mit 100gr. pilker kaum noch auf den grund wegen der stömung und dem wind 

danke 
gruß stephan


----------



## antonio (1. August 2012)

*AW: Buttlöffel selbstgemacht*



teddy- schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> was würdet ihr einem anfänger in sachen buttlöffel empfehlen also wieviel gr. bei einer wassertiefe bei 10 bis 18 m bei schwacher strömung
> 
> ...




dann solltest du mal die dicke deiner schnur überdenken bei den geringen tiefen.

antonio


----------



## teddy- (1. August 2012)

*AW: Buttlöffel selbstgemacht*

16 gef. dünner würde ich nicht gehen zumindest beim pilken was habt ihr den für schnur drauf


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. August 2012)

*AW: Buttlöffel selbstgemacht*



teddy- schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> was würdet ihr einem anfänger in sachen buttlöffel empfehlen also wieviel gr. bei einer wassertiefe bei 10 bis 18 m bei schwacher strömung
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Stephan,#h

vermutlich willst du den Löffel vom Boot einsetzen?
Es gibt dann mehrere Möglichkeiten ihn einzusetzen:

Entweder den schwersten erhältlichen an der Multi nach-
schleppen (zwischendurch Schnurfreigabe per Daumen), oder
mit kräftiger Spinne Löffel von 50-60gr. gegen die Strömung
rauskeulen, und mit höher übersetzter Statio mit Köder-
kontakt einholen bis das Boot drüber getrieben ist.:m


----------



## antonio (1. August 2012)

*AW: Buttlöffel selbstgemacht*

16er geflochtene sagt gar nichts aus.
je nach hersteller sind die realen dicken bis zum 3,5 fachen der herstellerangabe.
mal als anhaltspunkt für dich.
ne real ca 10kg tragende geflochtene hat nen realdurchmesser von ca 0,28

antonio


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. August 2012)

*AW: Buttlöffel selbstgemacht*



antonio schrieb:


> 16er geflochtene sagt gar nichts aus.
> je nach hersteller sind die realen dicken bis zum 3,5 fachen der herstellerangabe.
> mal als anhaltspunkt für dich.
> *ne real ca 10kg tragende geflochtene hat nen realdurchmesser von ca 0,28*
> ...


 


Eine für diese Angelart völlig ausreichende Schnur mit 6-7 KG
sollte deutlich dünner sein.:m


----------



## teddy- (1. August 2012)

*AW: Buttlöffel selbstgemacht*

hmm ja das ist ne hemingway mit 13,5kg mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen mit dem löffel hab ich überlegt eine andere rute mit 11 gef. zu nehmen 


kann ich den löffel auch in der schwachen drift mit zupfen müßte doch auch funzen oder?


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. August 2012)

*AW: Buttlöffel selbstgemacht*



teddy- schrieb:


> hmm ja das ist ne* hemingway mit 13,5kg *mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen mit dem löffel hab ich überlegt eine andere rute mit 11 gef. zu nehmen
> 
> 
> kann ich den löffel auch in der schwachen drift mit zupfen müßte doch auch funzen oder?


 



Mit dem Tau kannst du in Norge auf Heilbutt gehen. In die 
Tonne damit.|rolleyes
Nimm eine bekannte Schnur mit 5-7 KG, mehr macht die Rolle,bzw. Rute ohnehin nicht mit.:m


----------



## teddy- (1. August 2012)

*AW: Buttlöffel selbstgemacht*

auf dorsch hat sie gute dienste geleistet aber die nächste wird wohl etwa ne 12er sein 

ich möchte halt ein par reserven haben wenn mal der traumfisch beißt |kopfkrat#6


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. August 2012)

*AW: Buttlöffel selbstgemacht*



teddy- schrieb:


> auf dorsch hat sie gute dienste geleistet aber die nächste wird wohl etwa ne 12er sein
> 
> *ich möchte halt ein par reserven haben wenn mal der traumfisch beißt* |kopfkrat#6


 


Den wirst du mit dem Tampen wegen mangelhafter Köderführung ohnehin verpassen.:m


----------



## teddy- (1. August 2012)

*AW: Buttlöffel selbstgemacht*

das kann ich so nicht sagen beim pilken auch mit 125 gramm und vorfach pilke ich auch im kraut ohne kraut am drilling und spüre jeden zupfer vom dorsch oder auch herring

ich will ja auch feiner werden aber das war meine erste schnur die ich zum pilken gekauft hab


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. August 2012)

*AW: Buttlöffel selbstgemacht*



teddy- schrieb:


> das kann ich so nicht sagen beim pilken auch mit 125 gramm und vorfach pilke ich auch im kraut ohne kraut am drilling und spüre jeden zupfer vom dorsch oder auch herring
> 
> ich will ja auch feiner werden aber das war meine erste schnur die ich zum pilken gekauft hab


 

Dann mach halt den zweiten Schritt. Wir reden hier ja nicht
übers Pilken. :m


----------



## teddy- (1. August 2012)

*AW: Buttlöffel selbstgemacht*

jo deshalb ja meine fragen ich bin halt noch nicht so lange auf der ostsee unterwegs und buttlöffel ist für mich absolutes neuland


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. August 2012)

*AW: Buttlöffel selbstgemacht*



teddy- schrieb:


> jo deshalb ja meine fragen ich bin halt noch nicht so lange auf der ostsee unterwegs und buttlöffel ist für mich absolutes neuland


 

Dann freue dich einfach über Tipps, und mach das beste 
für dich draus.
Ich habe meinen Weg schon lange gefunden.:m


----------



## teddy- (1. August 2012)

*AW: Buttlöffel selbstgemacht*

dann gib mir doch mal ein tipp zu meiner frage in welchen gewichtsklassen ich mir welche zulegen sollte drei stück sollen es für den anfang sein


----------



## antonio (2. August 2012)

*AW: Buttlöffel selbstgemacht*



teddy- schrieb:


> hmm ja das ist ne hemingway mit 13,5kg mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen mit dem löffel hab ich überlegt eine andere rute mit 11 gef. zu nehmen
> 
> 
> kann ich den löffel auch in der schwachen drift mit zupfen müßte doch auch funzen oder?




die ist fast 0,4 dick.
und wie gesagt laß die herstellerangaben bezüglich des durchmessers außen vor, die stimmen sowieso nicht.
kauf sie dir wie schon gesagt nach tragkraft.
guck mal in die diversen schnurtests rein und wähle dann aus.
was nützt es dir wenn du ne 0,1er kaufst und die dann dreimal so dick wie angegeben ist.

antonio


----------



## antonio (2. August 2012)

*AW: Buttlöffel selbstgemacht*



teddy- schrieb:


> das kann ich so nicht sagen beim pilken auch mit 125 gramm und vorfach pilke ich auch im kraut ohne kraut am drilling und spüre jeden zupfer vom dorsch oder auch herring
> 
> ich will ja auch feiner werden aber das war meine erste schnur die ich zum pilken gekauft hab



die zupfer spürt man auch mit so nem tau, weil keine dehnung da ist, völlig normal.
nur wie du selber schon sagtest du hast probleme den grund zu erreichen und das bei geringen wassertiefen und genau das ist es was dein "tau" ausmacht

antonio


----------



## antonio (2. August 2012)

*AW: Buttlöffel selbstgemacht*



teddy- schrieb:


> auf dorsch hat sie gute dienste geleistet aber die nächste wird wohl etwa ne 12er sein
> 
> ich möchte halt ein par reserven haben wenn mal der traumfisch beißt |kopfkrat#6



wie groß ist denn daß größmögliche gewicht daß du mit deiner rute heben kannst bevor sie knack macht, schon mal probiert?
wie groß ist die bremskraft deiner rolle?

antonio


----------



## teddy- (2. August 2012)

*AW: Buttlöffel selbstgemacht*

kannst du mir eine schnur empfehlen die auch bezahlbar bleibt 

so hab mich jetzt für 55 und 70 gr entschieden oder ist das zuviel 

gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. August 2012)

*AW: Buttlöffel selbstgemacht*



			
				teddy-;3682067[B schrieb:
			
		

> ]kannst du mir eine schnur empfehlen die auch bezahlbar bleibt [/B]
> 
> so hab mich jetzt für 55 und 70 gr entschieden oder ist das zuviel
> 
> gruß


 

Ich kenne deine finanziellen Verhältnisse nicht. Empfehlen würde ich eine PowerPro mit 10-15 Lbs.:m


----------



## antonio (2. August 2012)

*AW: Buttlöffel selbstgemacht*

mit der pp aus den usa machst du nix verkehrt.
die pp gibt es auch hier zu kaufen nur stimmen eben bei der hier verkauften auch die angaben nicht.
ne 15 lbs ist für deine zwecke dann vollkommen ausreichend.

300 yards bekommst du für unter 20 €

antonio


----------



## teddy- (2. August 2012)

*AW: Buttlöffel selbstgemacht*

hört sich ja gut an werd mich dann mal wieder bei moritz umschauen

danke 
gruß stephan


----------



## Slider17 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Buttlöffel selbstgemacht*

moin,
freut mich das mein thema hier bei euch gut ankommt.

ich war heute wieder erfolgreich in der neustädter bucht mit meinen selbstgebauten löffeln unterwegs.

es kamen hier fragen zu der gewichtsklasse aus, also ich angel die löffel mit 40 g bis zu einer tiefe von 20 m, allerdings dann bei schwacher drift.

leichtere herzustellen für (barsch oder forelle von euch gepostet) kann man wenn man sie herstellt durchaus in der gewichtsklasse herstellen.

hoffe ich konnte helfen

greetz bernd


----------



## GeorgeB (4. August 2012)

*AW: Buttlöffel selbstgemacht*

Wie viele Buttlöffel verlierst du so im Schnitt auf Angelstunden gerechnet?


----------



## antonio (4. August 2012)

*AW: Buttlöffel selbstgemacht*

ich hab noch keinen verloren.
bin aber damit auch zu 99,9% auf sandigem untergrund unterwegs gewesen.

antonio


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. August 2012)

*AW: Buttlöffel selbstgemacht*



antonio schrieb:


> ich hab noch keinen verloren.
> bin aber damit auch *zu 99,9% auf sandigem untergrund unterwegs gewesen.*
> 
> antonio


 

Logisch,:m

wo steht der Butt auch sonst.


----------



## antonio (4. August 2012)

*AW: Buttlöffel selbstgemacht*

du weißt doch genau der steht nicht der liegt.|supergri

antonio#h


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. August 2012)

*AW: Buttlöffel selbstgemacht*



antonio schrieb:


> du weißt doch genau der steht nicht der liegt.|supergri
> 
> antonio#h


 

Beim jagen nach oben aber nicht.|supergri :m


----------



## schladdy (5. August 2012)

*AW: Buttlöffel selbstgemacht*

Moin moin, 
ich habe in einer Zeitschrift von diesen Buttlöffeln gelesen und mich gleich mal daran gemacht eine Gussform zu bauen. Meine ersten Buttlöffel sind nun fertig zum lacken. Ich habe allerdings überhaupt noch nicht mit Buttlöffeln geangelt, erhoffe mir aber ein bischen was von diesen Teilen. Am Samstag fahre ich zum Hochseeangeln und dachte mir die Dinger mal aus zu probieren. Jetzt stellt sich mir nur die Frage wie. Angelt man die Dinger einzeln mit einem Haken oder als Beifänger beim pilken?


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. August 2012)

*AW: Buttlöffel selbstgemacht*



schladdy schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> ich habe in einer Zeitschrift von diesen Buttlöffeln gelesen und mich gleich mal daran gemacht eine Gussform zu bauen. Meine ersten Buttlöffel sind nun fertig zum lacken. Ich habe allerdings überhaupt noch nicht mit Buttlöffeln geangelt, erhoffe mir aber ein bischen was von diesen Teilen. Am Samstag fahre ich zum Hochseeangeln und dachte mir die Dinger mal aus zu probieren. Jetzt stellt sich mir nur die Frage wie. Angelt man die Dinger einzeln mit einem Haken oder als Beifänger beim pilken?


 

Einzelhaken am kurzen Vorfach und Wattwurm.:m


----------



## antonio (5. August 2012)

*AW: Buttlöffel selbstgemacht*

http://www.angler-online.de/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/Bild-42-300x224.jpg

antonio


----------



## schladdy (5. August 2012)

*AW: Buttlöffel selbstgemacht*

Weiß jemand welches Gewicht es zum Hochsee angeln sein sollte?


----------



## antonio (5. August 2012)

*AW: Buttlöffel selbstgemacht*

kommt auf tiefe, strömung,trift, dicke deiner schnur etc an.
so leicht wie möglich so schwer wie nötig ist immer wieder richtig.

antonio


----------



## Slider17 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Buttlöffel selbstgemacht*

moin schladdy,
schön das du dir nun auch eine form gebastelt hast
das foto zeigt dir wie die montage aussieht,mache das vorfach aber nicht länger als 30cm
wähle eine rute mit feiner spitze,lass den löffel auf grund, dann zupfst du aus dem handgelenk ganz kurz an und warte ca 10 sekunden,dann wiederholst du das 
nach dieser methode angel ich damit am erfolgreichsten und es sind nicht nur platten sondern auch stattliche leos dabei gewesen
petri heil dir


----------

